# Best GPS lake maps



## ENCORE

Anyone needing a LakeMaster Pro card for Lowrance and don't mind using the older card, I have one I'll let go cheap. I updated and have no use for that card. Don't even know what the old version is worth??


----------



## sfw1960

ENCORE said:


> Anyone needing a LakeMaster Pro card for Lowrance and don't mind using the older card, I have one I'll let go cheap. I updated and have no use for that card. Don't even know what the old version is worth??


PM me a price & info George and we'll see what happens....


I may know somebody.

Robert


----------



## expt

GPS is a graphical petition system so i may want to consider is a hand held GPS.I also used to come over land on my gps to get to my favorite dock.If you will could use it in his car or also truck as well.


----------

